# I picked up my car last night



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

we're going to need to start an ex-BMW owner forum soon  :eeps: 

didn't take you long to spend that promotion  and of course the most important question of all, does it get the weiner seal of approval? :dunno:


----------



## wmndriver (Jun 3, 2003)

TeamM3 said:


> we're going to need to start an ex-BMW owner forum soon  :eeps:
> 
> didn't take you long to spend that promotion  and of course the most important question of all, does it get the weiner seal of approval? :dunno:


Had nothing to do with the promotion, and everything to do with my need for a car that would start every morning... The BMW just couldn't do that for me 

Conrad has not been in the car yet. But I'm sure he will love it - the seats are much more comfortable than the Bimmer seats


----------



## wmndriver (Jun 3, 2003)

Bimmer ese said:


> Lovely car. Yes, I too, would like to see the interior.
> 
> Did they ever find out why your old Bimmer kept dying?


I don't think so. Once again, they told me it was fixed the last time I picked it up. Their solution to the problem? They changed the battery. After 6 times in the shop, this is what they came up with. If they did fix it, that is great for whomever gets the car next.


----------



## wmndriver (Jun 3, 2003)

- Q - said:


> Beautiful car! Saw one on the road the other day and it looks very elegant in person. Pictures don't do it justice :thumbup:


I agree - it does look nicer in person than in pictures. That long nose is going to get me in trouble, though, I can just see it!


----------



## stewthebassman (Nov 10, 2004)

BlackChrome said:


> Hope this car won't have as many problems as your BMW did.


Those problems that you had with the Bimmer were just unbelievably dorky, it was painful reading about that car.

What does your Spiritual Guru say about passing on a POS like the bimmer you traded in? Is it Bad Karma? Or is the Bad Karma passed to the dealership?

I love the look of that Audi, congratulations!


----------



## wmndriver (Jun 3, 2003)

stewthebassman said:


> What does your Spiritual Guru say about passing on a POS like the bimmer you traded in? Is it Bad Karma? Or is the Bad Karma passed to the dealership?


Funny that you mentioned this... The last time I saw my service advisor, I told him that I would be trading the car in for something else and that I just felt sorry for the next person who had to put up with that car.

I truly hope that they did actually fix the car, because I feel bad for the poor soul who buys it and ends up having to deal with taking it to the shop every 3 months.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Congratulations Clarese!

Drive it in good health, it sure is a beauty


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Congrats on the New audi !!!!

I am loving mine and I always loved the A4 ... awesome car ... enjoy it !!!


----------



## wmndriver (Jun 3, 2003)

AF said:


> Congrats on the New audi !!!!
> 
> I am loving mine and I always loved the A4 ... awesome car ... enjoy it !!!


You, too! Your A6 is gorgeous. How do you like the voice activated Nav? I wish that was an option for the A4.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Claresecl said:


> You, too! Your A6 is gorgeous. How do you like the voice activated Nav? I wish that was an option for the A4.


 I'm still trying to figure out what commands work ... I've been using it for the radio and cd changer and it is really cool though it doesn't understand me half the time. I have to read the manual to figure out how to use it ...


----------



## wmndriver (Jun 3, 2003)

AF said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what commands work ... I've been using it for the radio and cd changer and it is really cool though it doesn't understand me half the time. I have to read the manual to figure out how to use it ...


LOL! That reminds me of when I got my first cellphone with voice activated dialing. For some reason, no matter what name I screamed into that darned thing, it would always dial the same two people.

I find the CD changer controls and the multiple controls around the A4's nav to be somewhat distracting. In order to change CDs, I have to 1) press the cd button below the display, 2) press the button to the upper left of the Nav dial, 3) scroll up or down using the Nav dial to whichever CD I want to change to, 4) push the Nav dial... I'm sure I will get used to the functions, but it certainly is a LOT more work than I had to do in the BMW!


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

AF said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what commands work ... I've been using it for the radio and cd changer and it is really cool though it doesn't understand me half the time. I have to read the manual to figure out how to use it ...


The car wasn't programmed to understand that Long Island accent of yours!


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

Mike 325xi said:


> The car wasn't programmed to understand that Long Island accent of yours!


Nah, it just know's it's only going to be staying w/ him for a couple of weeks so it's not bothering learning his voice. 

Gratz on the new whip, Clarese! It sure do look purty!


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

Looks great Clarese. I think you should have waited for the RS4 though. :eeps:


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

Mike 325xi said:


> The car wasn't programmed to understand that Long Island accent of yours!


youz thinkz so, eh?


----------



## wmndriver (Jun 3, 2003)

330Cane said:


> Looks great Clarese. I think you should have waited for the RS4 though. :eeps:


Nah, if I wanted a V8, I would have gotten the S4. I'm sure I can get in plently of trouble with the A4, thankyouverymuch!


----------

